# Asus p5n-e sli, cant' change fan speeds



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have an Asus p5n-e SLI motherboard. I have the CPU fan and the rear fans plugged into the board, yet I can''t change the speeds of these fans, whether it's through nTune, Speedfan, or anything else that I've tried. in ntune the slider bars for fan speeds are just grayed-out, even when i select "direct fan control" as opposed to "automatic fan control". Same thing goes with my GPU fan, i can't even change taht speed. Its an 8800 gts and i've seen other people do it in nTune, but again, that bar is grayed out. In speedfan, all the fans just read 0 RPM, when they're obviously spinning as I can see through my side window. Why is all this? 

Thanks a bunch, appreciate it,
Chimp


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, download PC-Probe from Asus and your wish will come true....
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
Use the drop-down list to locate your motherboard, and find PC Probe under Utilities.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Chimpinator
I forgot to add, that the nTune you get nowadays when you download nVidia Display Drivers is a "basic" version that does not give the same opions as the "real" version.:grin:
Get the Real McCoy here.....
http://www.nvidia.com/object/sysutility.html


----------



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

Hi ,

I already downloaded the full nTune from nVidia's website, so that's not the problem 

Even with PCProbe, I cannot change the fan speeds. I am certain that I have stuff plugged into the motherboard, not just molex connectors. I just opened the case and checked. These fans are spinning, but I just can't get to change their speeds.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
In PC Probe, enter Config> Preference annd you will see Advanced Q-Fan with a drop-down list of options for Silent, Performance, Optimal and Disabled.
Disabled runs at the fans default speed.
Remember to select Apply after choosing fan speeds and preferred temperatures.


----------



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

Ya, the only Q-fan option I see is "enable q-fan", which is checked off.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Is this PC-Probe-II v1.04.19 you are using?
(You can also change fan speeds via the bios setup under the Power tab).


----------



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

Yes, i am using .19. 

THe bios doesn't allow m e to cahnge fan speeds either.


----------



## jc1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

chimpinator said:


> Yes, i am using .19.
> 
> THe bios doesn't allow m e to cahnge fan speeds either.


Hi, did you have any luck with this - I'm having the same problem with the same board.


----------



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

Hi jc,

UNFORTUNATELY I was unable to get the fan speeds to change. Yes, I am steamed too. I think the only option peeps like us have is to buy a fan speed controller that fits into one of our 5.25" drive bays. We plug the fans into there and adjust with the knobs.

I did a little research on this board in particular, and it seems that Asus deliberately ripped out the fan speed control options to make it cheaper. The P5N-E SLI only has Q-Fan, which is an option that, when turned on, uses the minimum fan speed possible to keep your system cool. Nothing else.

Anyways, here's the link that I read this from: http://techreport.com/reviews/2007q1/asus-6x0i-mobos/index.x?pg=4

We're buddies now. I am still trying to find ways to override this besides having to spend extra money on a controller. You'll be the first to know if I find anything cool.

Regards,
Chimp (Eric)


----------



## jc1001 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Eric. Will keep you posted if I hit upon anything.


----------

